# 30 DAYS with my NOKIA N82 black:Complete review



## ani20042002 (Feb 21, 2009)

After a long time of research on forums,internet i decided to buy NOKIA N 82 black on 21.01.09;it cost 19700/- in KOLKATA,Nokia Priority dealer.The config is 
CPU:
Dual CPU
CPU Type: ARM 11
CPU Clock Rate: 332 MHz
3D Graphics HW Accelerator

Memory: Max User Storage: 100 MB
NAND Memory: 256 MB
SDRAM Memory: 128 MB
~90 MB Free Executable RAM Memory.
I am on V.20 of firmware.
I found it quite good to use,nokia maps 2 is included,as well as A-GPS(3 months trial),as it a 3G capable,it is future rich also.Upto 4GB memory card is supported ,but ppl seemed to use 8 GB cards with it.internet surfing is quite good as well.
       Music and Video quality is good,though We'd like to have a more powerfull speaker.The place where it is an unmatched winner till N86 is out,is it's 5 MP Camera with XENON flash.Believe me,it was complete dark room without any light when the snap was taken,though it was on PRINT 2M qualty,there are 3M and 5M quality is also
available.
There are some problems also.My phone shows only CPU speed of 206 MHz using X-PLORE v1.20.
Also my phone showsThese drives
C:   (free 104.6 MB/132.5 MB)
D:   (free 81.8MB/81.8MB)
E:   (free 1.3 GB /1.8 GB)
Y:   (free 1.2 MB/1.2 MB)
Z:   (free 0KB/0KB)
Simply,if you want  a complete phone,never choose any other.


----------



## utsav (Feb 21, 2009)

Fcukin awesome review man 

i never knew so much about N82


----------



## Coool (Feb 21, 2009)

Great Review man....


----------



## rajhot (Feb 21, 2009)

Good review..
u could've mentioned abt N-gage also


----------



## utsav (Feb 21, 2009)

Coool said:


> Great Review man....



So u too liked it


----------



## Coool (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Yes....
he spend 30 days with it and what a review he wrote...Im speechless after reading his review (only first 3 lines)


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 22, 2009)

Your attachment is not working for me. Use 'Image shack'.


----------



## utsav (Feb 22, 2009)

Not working for me too


----------



## Coool (Feb 22, 2009)

^ +1


----------



## krates (Mar 8, 2009)

complete review


----------



## JAK (Mar 26, 2009)

I am buying one in the first week of April..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 26, 2009)

hey JAK  thats awesome , came around N82


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 27, 2009)

*ani20042002. Simply,if you want a complete phone,never choose any other.*

_how can u say itz a "complete phone" without a "torch-light". _


----------

